# Pontiac Grand Prix SE Mods



## TernisWriter (Apr 18, 2009)

First off, if I'm in the wrong place to be asking questions about a Grand Prix let me know because the last thing I want is to be "that guy"... I have a Pontiac Grand Prix Special Edition and My dad and I have plans to build for it a new engine, bigger and faster. I could also be making enough money to add aftermarket parts to the car, mainly because its not a very common car out on the road today. How easy is it I wonder to find aftermarket body parts that will fit this perticular model? if anyone has any suggestions on how i might go about researching this please let me know.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

TernisWriter said:


> First off, if I'm in the wrong place to be asking questions about a Grand Prix let me know because the last thing I want is to be "that guy"... I have a Pontiac Grand Prix Special Edition and My dad and I have plans to build for it a new engine, bigger and faster. I could also be making enough money to add aftermarket parts to the car, mainly because its not a very common car out on the road today. How easy is it I wonder to find *aftermarket body parts* that will fit this perticular model? if anyone has any suggestions on how i might go about researching this please let me know.



If you wan't body kits, they are out there for any and every car. Just drive to the bad side of town and look for something called "Jacks installs" or something resembling those terms.


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

not a common car????
What year is it?


----------



## TernisWriter (Apr 18, 2009)

My pontiac grand prix SE; the one in question is the v6 3.4L model and its a year 1993


----------

